# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  setting up an aquarium

## chris

hi all,just been otand bought a juwel rio 125. i am going to set it up in the morning and just need some advice. we have bought pea gravel for the bottom of the tank and would like to know the quickest way to clean it ,with what device?and also after checking the new tank for leaks can we then just set it up or is there anything else to do. thanks chris

----------

